
Ask HN: Does your org use SLI/SLO dashboards and metrics? - tnolet
Hi,<p>Curious how widespread the use of SLI &#x2F; SLO reporting and dashboarding is. Is this a Google thing that everyone talks about but no one really uses, or is it being adopted in the wild? My questions would be:<p>- does your org (engineers, managers, customers) “get it”?<p>- do you have the right tools available?<p>For those not familiar with SLI&#x2F;SLO here are some links:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.datadoghq.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;slo-monitoring-widget&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;products&#x2F;gcp&#x2F;sre-fundamentals-slis-slas-and-slos<p>Full disclaimer: I’m the founder of monitoring SaaS https:&#x2F;&#x2F;checklyhq.com and actively researching this.
======
amacalac
We've started using it at our org in early 2019. Each product team has
developed, or is developing a list of 3 SLOs to be treated as high priority.

This means when we miss our SLO targets, that team drops all in progress work
to fix what it broken.

Some teams actually started with broken SLOs, which meant pausing the roadmap
to tackle performance concerns.

It's been working well. Improvements against SLO targets have been seen to
have measurable impact with users. This has been in the form of "completing
more steps successfully" while they use our product.

The aim overall has been to decrease user frustration, and improve user
satisfaction – and to that end it's been very effective.

~~~
tnolet
This sounds like a great trajectory. Like how starting with a broken SLO is
fine. Bit like starting with a failing test and making it pass.

Did you have trouble using tooling to measure and report these SLO’s?

